
Interview with Sam Odio on the launch and sale of Divvyshot (YC W09) - AndrewWarner
http://mixergy.com/sam-odio-divvyshot-interview/
======
cmelbye
Why did he bring the Macbook Air thing up in the first place? I'm still
letting it play in the background to get past it because skipping past it
isn't working.

~~~
staunch
Sam Odio "...came forward about the Macbook Air"
[http://sam.bluwiki.com/blog/2010/03/confession-i-was-one-
who...](http://sam.bluwiki.com/blog/2010/03/confession-i-was-one-who-came-
forward.php)

~~~
cmelbye
Yes, I know the background story, I'm just wondering why he brought it up in
the first place and dragged it out. That story is pretty old as it is.

------
AndrewWarner
One of the fun things I learned in this interview is that Sam paid for school
with this: <http://DinarProfits.com/>

~~~
sr3d
Andrew,

Thanks for an awesome interview. It's eye-opening to see such an exotic idea
becoming a multi-million dollars with the proper execution and with some luck
added. Incredible!

------
the_s_man
Sam Odio is a baller.

